# Nacho Daddy’s Spoons



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

Has anyone been catching fish with the Nacho Daddy Spoons? Do you like them? When do you use them? What colors have worked? How do you retrieve them?


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Can’t say I have. They look good. 
From the website.
The one that started it all! Jerk it, twitch it, burn it, stop 'n go it, they will eat it. The Nacho Daddy's Spoon is so versatile you can work it any number of ways till you find a presentation the fish are wanting. It will soon be your go to bait!
Work it like a new woman. Find what she likes. In this case it will be what the fish like on any given day.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Interesting twist and some nice colors, but $10 per pop? Have only looked at the web site, haven't tried them in person. Bob, you're a tackle maker's dream customer.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Zika said:


> Interesting twist and some nice colors, but $10 per pop? Have only looked at the web site, haven't tried them in person. Bob, you're a tackle maker's dream customer.


Hey, don’t hate the tackle ho...


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

Zika said:


> Interesting twist and some nice colors, but $10 per pop? Have only looked at the web site, haven't tried them in person. Bob, you're a tackle maker's dream customer.


I’m a lure junky for sure. And I’ve been addicted since the second grade.

I saw some video of Redfish Ross on YouTube catching reds on them. Kind of unique because it’s a spoon with a rattle. And I do like spoons...


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Hey, don’t hate the tackle ho...


 No hating, just ribbing a buddy. I'm guilty myself sometimes.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

What website to get a look at new and interesting.... Have to admit I still have a good supply of Mike Hakala's spoons though... and they're hard to beat - particularly when you must have spoons with replaceable hooks.


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

lemaymiami said:


> What website to get a look at new and interesting.... Have to admit I still have a good supply of Mike Hakala's spoons though... and they're hard to beat - particularly when you must have spoons with replaceable hooks.


That’s a good point (pun). The hook on the Nacho is good but The Aqua Dream has replaceable hooks. The new Aqua Dream hooks are better than the old version.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

BobGee said:


> That’s a good point (pun). The hook on the Nacho is good but The Aqua Dream has replaceable hooks. The new Aqua Dream hooks are better than the old version.


All my AquaDream spoon hooks corroded off. Dissimilar metals.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Guess I am just old, stubborn, and set in my ways.
Only use 1/2 oz Johnson Silver Minnow in gold color.
Come with a dull hook and I only use them for one day and throw them out.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mako 181 said:


> Guess I am just old, stubborn, and set in my ways.
> Only use 1/2 oz Johnson Silver Minnow in gold color.
> Come with a dull hook and I only use them for one day and throw them out.


Do you still use monofilament?


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Never heard of these before..... going to have to give them a try.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Do you still use monofilament?


Nothing but...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mako 181 said:


> Nothing but...


Abu Garcia 5500?


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Abu Garcia 5500?


No but I do have a pair of old 6000c on Usland custom built rods that I have not used in years. Lol


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Abu Garcia 5500?


Yep. Red C3's


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> All my AquaDream spoon hooks corroded off. Dissimilar metals.



Mike Hakala had a problem with his OEM hook supplier a couple years ago. He offered replacements at his expense if you contacted him and as BobGee mentioned, I haven't heard of any issues lately. His hooks now are made by a different company and can be replaced.

Mike is a stand-up guy and a small business success story. Not opposed to trying some new tackle, but I'll always have a selection of Aqua Dream spoons in my box. I've caught more redfish on them than anything else and some quality trout, too.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

I think the redrippers use to have rattles. 3/8 aqua-dream for me. I have johnsons for back up, but spin more than the Captain Mike's .


----------



## ChickoftheSea (Oct 17, 2015)

I have fished with them, mostly with the bone Nacho Daddy, they're hit or miss as with any lure...you have to bounce them off the bottom and retrieve slowly. Here is a photo of me with a couple of nice fish one winter day in South Texas. Both trout and red were immediately released.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

I am always looking for reliable artificial lures for my kids. These look interesting. I will say that I've gotten away from using spoons but should probably reconsider.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

Please stop posting new lures that I have not heard of. Then I am compelled to buy them. Ordered 3 to try in Floriday 😤


----------

